# any diff. if pigeons have leg feathers?



## boyien03 (Mar 29, 2009)

some of my young rollers seem to have come out with feathers on their feet...does this affect their rolling performance or anything else?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm going to move this to the performing breeds forum where you will get some good answers from others in the roller fancy.

Terry


----------



## LittleJohn (Jan 1, 2009)

nope, does not affect their performance at all. You will find that trait in the roller breeds of different families from time to time. The jaconettes have it as a dominant trait in their family.

LittleJohn


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

LittleJohn said:


> nope, does not affect their performance at all. You will find that trait in the roller breeds of different families from time to time. The jaconettes have it as a dominant trait in their family.
> 
> LittleJohn


i dont think that its dominant in jacs,
i have danny horner's line of pure Jacconetts and they are clean legged.


muffed birds can only roll if they came from a family that can roll.

the muff doesn't affect the bird at all.
NOT AT ALL!


----------



## LittleJohn (Jan 1, 2009)

> i dont think that its dominant in jacs


Well I do think it is dominant in the Jacs.

LittleJohn


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

nope  it might even help them. In High Flyers, many people don't like feathers on the legs because of the extra weight and its harder to fly high with feathers on their feet, but for rollers, I don't think it'll matter


----------



## pigeon adict (May 7, 2009)

of corse not they will fly the same, it's just natural.


----------



## Spin City USA (May 7, 2009)

Little John, whats up? concerning the muffs, it may or may not be a dominate trait in the Jac's. It can become dominate in a strain of any family if you want to make it that. If you follow the roll in a family and the majority of birds that you use happen to be feather footed that will become dominate. You could also follow the roll in a family and breed away from it and it could become a ressesive trait. If you want to breed the best performers you have to breed for the performance and not really breed for the muffs or away from them. jmo.


----------



## LittleJohn (Jan 1, 2009)

I agree...and I also believe that the Jac's are known for having muffed feet. As a dominant trait in the strain.


----------

